# Superquinn Wine Sale.



## bacchus (17 Nov 2010)

I generally find that the wine sale in Superquinn includes a lot of wine that are not usually available. Not a bad thing that to taste new wines...but the consumer does not have any price reference. So the bottle of wine sold at say €10 instead of €20 may not be worth more than €10 to start with.
I have suspected that this dirty sale gimmics was taking place.

Looking a bit more into the wines available last week-end, i found a couple of bottles that SQ stock all year around. 
The normal price is €7, the sale price was €7 from advertised €15, hence advertised 50% off while it was simply sold at normal price!!
Dirty sale practice IMO..


----------



## Minigogo (17 Nov 2010)

Dunnes are at this all the time, but they have some really good wines for € 7 . O,Briens have some great wines from € 8 to € 12


----------



## Odea (17 Nov 2010)

I agree. It's like the Christmas boxes of biscuits and sweets. 50% off.  Off what?  They are never going to be the "normal" price.


----------



## huskerdu (17 Nov 2010)

To be fair, I think this is widespread. Tesco also do this regularly.
According to a newspaper article I read recently in the Observer, 25% of wines sold in British supermarkets are on special offer. There is no way that they can afford to be selling that much wine at 25% off the real price. The original prices are manipulated to allow them to do this and still make a profit.


----------

